# Road/Mountain Bike rental in Southwest France



## Bordeauxman (Jan 16, 2009)

Are there any mail order bike rental companies that ship to the southwest of France? I will be in the Bordeaux area (Arcachon) in July without a bike. Thank you in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## loulou33 (May 22, 2017)

you should try this : LOCABEACH et BASSIN SCOOT. Location vente vélos, électriques, motos, scooters, retrait de permis, Bassin d'Arcachon, Arcachon, Bordeaux, vente, réparation, Moulleau, Cap-Ferret, La Teste, Andernos, Biganos, Gujan Mestras, Moto Guzzy, Matra, Kalkho


----------

